# [OT] Come trasformare la distro Yoper in Gentoo!

## maninthebox1

Avete mai provato la distro YOPER?

e l'avete mai strasformata in un una GENTOO? (non in tutto e per tutto ma quasi)

E' una cosa fattibile e fantastica!Last edited by maninthebox1 on Wed Dec 08, 2004 9:31 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]sara' ma io comincerei con il modificare il titolo del post[/MOD]

----------

## oRDeX

mai sentita..però l'idea mi attizza

[fintoMOD]Metti un topic..attinente o no, ma mettine uno[/fintoMOD]

----------

## maninthebox1

scusate...me ne sono completamente dimenticato!

----------

## maninthebox1

La cosa è semplicissima!

Ti scarichi una distro Yoper da www.yoper.com o da una qualsiasi altra parte e la installi!

dopodichè fai partire il bel programmino per aggiornamento software della distro e ci metti che deve installare emerge!

spero che fin qui sia tutto chiaro!

poi si prende il cd della MITICISSIMA distro GENTOO e fai come da manuale

tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage... -C /usr/

e poi

mkdir /usr/portage/distfiles

cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/* /usr/portage/distfiles

e la cosa è fatta!

dimenticavo  dovete settare /etc/make.conf a vostro piacimento e emergere net-misc/rsync!

ManInTheBox1Last edited by maninthebox1 on Mon Dec 06, 2004 11:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## assente

ma Yoper non era quella che gestiva sia rpm che deb? mhm.. ci sono già tanti problemi con una pacchettizzazione, figurati con multiple! Cmq non l'ho provata; se proprio volessi una distribuzione solo i686 proverei archlinux

----------

## oRDeX

Ok. Ma che pro avrei a installare questa distro anzichè partire direttamente da uno stage di Gentoo?

----------

## maninthebox1

non ho detto che ci sono dei pro se si fa questo!anche perchè lo sto facendo proprio ora.

la cosa potrebbe essere d'aiuto per chi non ha mai messo mano a linux e vorrebbe provare le potenzialità della Gentoo!

"oppure questa ipotetica persona potrebbe fare anche un'altra cosa...scaricarsi Vidalinux OS (anche questo solo per i686) basato tutto su gentoo!...però con installazione grafica e tutto il resto! "

Il può importante contro di questa faccenda è che non hai la possibilità di sceglierti cosa compilare e cosa non ...

----------

## rota

se e per questo lo puoi fare anche con slaky con deby con fedora.....

io la prima volta che avvevo installato gentoo lo avvevo fatto sopra una slaky e mi sono ritrovato 2 sistemi operativii .......

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> io la prima volta che avvevo installato gentoo lo avvevo fatto sopra una slaky e mi sono ritrovato 2 sistemi operativii .......

 

Non intendeva questo. Dice solamente come installare portage in YOPER non come fare un installazione da YOPER

----------

## rota

nono non ai capito quello che dico io ... e

mi spieggo io avvevvo sul mio portatile una slaky ....

mi era capitato  fra le mani una gentoo... e la volevvo provvare....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

o incomiciato add installarla ... ero riuscito ad installarla ... o almeno add avere la senzzazione che avvevo fatto tutto giusto avevvo riavviato e stavvo dentro genttoo ...

pero dopo 2 minutii mi sono accorto che potevvo sia che fare quello che facevvo con slaky che con gentoo .... avevvo fatto un casino

----------

## rota

pero non chiedetemi come o fatto perche non lo so solo che oavevvo fatto un casino....

----------

## maninthebox1

perfetto! fedeliallalinea non poteva trovare di meglio.

l'ha spiegato in due parole!

----------

## molesto

adesso mi ci metto d'impegno e provo a installare portage in ms-dos 6.22   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## maninthebox1

AUGURI!!!!!

penso che sarà una cosa ardua!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## maninthebox1

[OT] scusate se rimando, ma almeno vi passa davanti gli occhi.

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> adesso mi ci metto d'impegno e provo a installare portage in ms-dos 6.22

 

Bè, mi pare che gcc compili anche per DOS, indi nn dovrebbe essere completamente impossibile   :Laughing:  ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Bè, mi pare che gcc compili anche per DOS, indi nn dovrebbe essere completamente impossibile   ...

 

Dovresti fare un porting anche di python per dos

----------

## =DvD=

Bah... mi sa di spam

----------

## Dhaki

Ma scusate in pratica se ho capito é quello che viene spiegato in questo thread no?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> Ma scusate in pratica se ho capito é quello che viene spiegato in questo thread no?

 

Si solo, se non ho capito male, in questa distro c'e' gia' il pacchetto per installare portage

----------

## maninthebox1

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Dhaki wrote:*   Ma scusate in pratica se ho capito é quello che viene spiegato in questo thread no? 
> 
> Si solo, se non ho capito male, in questa distro c'e' gia' il pacchetto per installare portage

 

praticamente questa distro è un po come slack (per l'installazione)!

appena l'ho installata sono andato al programmino per vedere se c'erano gli aggiornamenti e mi sono imbattutto in un pacchetto che si chiamava emerge!

MI SONO DETTO...E CHE CAxxO VUOI VEDE' CHE E' QUELLO CHE PENSO! 

L'ho installato o provato a fare emerge qualcosa e non andava!

ho detto che ci manca?  :Rolling Eyes: 

ho preso e c'ho messo il portage! 

ed ecco qua!

----------

## RedNeckCracker

io metterei portage solo ed unicamente con *BSD, visto che i tools di ports non sono proprio il massimo.

Con emerge si riuscirebbero a fare molte cose utili che al momento pkg_add & co. non fanno.

Just my 2 eurocents.

----------

